# Bà bầu uống canxi khi nào?



## phamthuyhop9779 (13/7/19)

*Mang bầu mấy tháng thì uống canxi?*
Theo các chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, về chế độ ăn uống trong tam cá nguyệt thứ ba (bắt đầu từ tuần thứ 28 đến khi chuyển dạ), các mẹ cần phải bổ sung thêm một hàm lượng lớn canxi cho cơ thể. Trong thời gian này, ngoài bổ sung một hàm lượng lớn canxi, các mẹ vẫn cần phải cung cấp nhiều calo cho cơ thể vào tầm khoảng 2500 calo.





​
Các mẹ có biết, trong những tháng cuối của thai kỳ, lượng canxi luôn cần được cung cấp thường xuyên bởi canxi là “vật liệu” chính xây dựng và phát triển mạnh về hệ thống xương và răng của thai nhi.
Nhưng các mẹ cũng phải lưu tâm, nếu lượng canxi cung cấp cho cơ thể của bé không đủ thì nguồn canxi đã được chuẩn bị cho cơ thể mẹ sẽ được “lấy lại” để phục vụ cho quy trình phát triển của các bé đấy. Nếu như vậy, thì cơ thể mẹ sẽ không được bổ sung canxi đầy đủ là cũng chính là một trong những nguyên nhân dẫn đến trường hợp các mẹ có nguy cơ loãng xương và mắc các bệnh răng miệng cao hơn đấy các mẹ nhé.
Cũng chính cần phải bổ sung nhiều canxi, nên các mẹ bầu cũng cần phải uống đủ nước và tránh để cơ thể quá nóng sẽ ảnh hưởng đến bé nữa nhé!

*Bà bầu uống canxi vào thời điểm nào trong ngày là tốt nhất?*
Đối vời thai nhi giai đoạn đầu rất quan trong, bà bầu cần bổ sung nhiều canxi, ăn nhiều thực phẩm có canxi như: tôm, cua đồng, các loại sữa có chứa nhiều canxi, sữa de tươi, trên thị trường có nhiều loại sữa cung cấp canxi,  do vậy bà bầu nên hỏi ý kiến của bác sĩ lên uống loại gì là tốt nhất, để không bị dị ứng sữa, uống thêm các loại sữa thức vật như: sữa đậu lành…., một lưu ý quan trọng trong quá trình chế biến thức ăn, một lượng canxi không nhỏ đã thoát ra ngoài, làm hao hụt canxi, bà bầu cần uống thêm các vitamin để tăng lương canxi, thường được các bác sĩ kê đơn cho thuốc, vì thừa canxi có thể gậy hại cho cơ thể. Tốt nhất là vitamin D thường được các bác sĩ chỉ định cho bà bầu uống, rất quan trọng đối với xương, hấp thụ canxi vào cơ thể.





​
Sang giai đoạn thứ 2 của thai kỳ, thường đến giai đoạn này, lượng canxi cần bổ sung tăng lên gấp đôi, thai nhi đang phát triển, nên các mẹ bầu cần bổ sung thêm bằng thuốc. Khoảng 500mg mỗi ngày. Thường thì đến giai đoạn này bác sĩ sẽ kiểm tra bà bầu, thiếu hay thừa canxi, kê thêm thuốc uống bổ sung canxi cho các bà bầu hay không, thiếu canxi nhiều thì bác sĩ sẽ kê liều lượng cao hơn.
Trong thời kỳ cho con bú thiếu canxi làm cho trẻ sẽ khó ngủ hay khóc, ngoài ra còn có các biểu hiện co giật, do thiếu canxi trong sữa mẹ, sữa mẹ kém chất lương.

*Thời điểm uống canxi tốt nhất là:*

Thời điểm bà bầu nên uống Canxi phải được cách xa lúc uống sắt.
Uống Canxi sau bữa sáng hoặc bữa trưa khoảng 1 giờ đồng hồ.
Bổ sung Canxi vào buổi sáng là tốt nhất. Tuyệt đối không nên uống vào buổi tối, dễ hình thành sỏi thận.
Có thể chia nhỏ thành nhiều lần.
*Lưu ý khi bổ sung canxi cho phụ nữ mang thai*
Đối vời thai nhi giai đoạn đầu rất quan trong, bà bầu cần bổ sung nhiều canxi, ăn nhiều thực phẩm có canxi như: tôm, cua đồng, các loại sữa có chứa nhiều canxi, sữa dê tươi, trên thị trường có nhiều loại sữa cung cấp canxi,  do vậy bà bầu nên hỏi ý kiến của bác sĩ lên uống loại gì là tốt nhất, để không bị dị ứng sữa, uống thêm các loại sữa thức vật như: sữa đậu lành…., một lưu ý quan trọng trong quá trình chế biến thức ăn, một lượng canxi không nhỏ đã thoát ra ngoài, làm hao hụt canxi, bà bầu cần uống thêm các vitamin để tăng lương canxi, thường được các bác sĩ kê đơn cho thuốc, vì thừa canxi có thể gậy hại cho cơ thể. Tốt nhất là vitamin D thường được các bác sĩ chỉ định cho bà bầu uống, rất quan trọng đối với xương, hấp thụ canxi vào cơ thể.
Sang giai đoạn thứ 2 của thai kỳ, thường đến giai đoạn này, lượng canxi cần bổ sung tăng lên gấp đôi, thai nhi đang phát triển, nên các mẹ bầu cần bổ sung thêm bằng thuốc canxi cho bà bầu. Khoảng 500mg mỗi ngày. Thường thì đến giai đoạn này bác sĩ sẽ kiểm tra bà bầu, thiếu hay thừa canxi, kê thêm thuốc canxi hay không, thiếu canxi nhiều thì bác sĩ sẽ kê liều lượng cao hơn.
Trong thời kỳ cho con bú thiếu canxi làm cho trẻ sẽ khó ngủ hay khóc, ngoài ra còn có các biểu hiện co giật, do thiếu canxi trong sữa mẹ, sữa mẹ kém chất lương.


----------



## nhungnguyen (14/7/19)

Để đảm bảo cho sức khỏe của bà bầu không bị loãng xương hay mắc các bệnh về răng và để cho xương, răng thai nhi được phát triển toàn diện cần phải bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu đúng cách


----------



## phuonglan (14/7/19)

Bài viết rất hay


----------



## Giangsangcute (18/7/19)

Sau sinh mẹ bầu cũng rất cần bổ sung canxi bạn nhé


----------



## huepham (18/7/19)

Bài viết thật sư rất hữu ích. Tuy nhiên nếu bạn còn băn khoăn vào tháng thứ mấy của thai kỳ thì sử dụng thuốc bổ sung canxi và chưa hiểu rõ. Hãy tìm hiểu thật kĩ để có lựa chọn đúng nhất nhé


----------



## phuonglan (19/7/19)

Bài viết rất hay! Ngài việc bổ sung canxi bằng thực phẩm chức năng , các mẹ có thể ăn các thực phẩm giàu canxitrong tự nhiên.


----------



## lethithuha111296 (22/7/19)

Bài chia sẻ rất hay và ý nghĩa, ngoài việc uống canxi mẹ bầu cũng nên ăn nhiều thực phẩm giàu canxi như tôm, cua....


----------

